# Prefered Spaniel for waterfowl?



## idahoquacker (Aug 14, 2008)

I've owned labs all my life, and i've always wanted a Spaniel. My current hunting buddy has been retired due to hip problems. He's a 10 year old lab.

I'm starting to look for a new dog, and wanted to get some opinions from others.

I live in Idaho, and will be hunting on ponds, or if I can get the right dog, on the Snake River.

Lets hear it! And thanks in advance 

Dave


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

True Boykin's are pretty hard core. They actually have a fairly dense curly coat on them. Make sure you look specifically for field proven parents and lineage because there is a definite gap between the show and field lines in all those breeds these days. Make sure you see the parents work in the field.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

boykins are retrieving maniacs


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> boykins are retrieving maniacs


How are Boykins around kids? I heard they are more tempermental?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > boykins are retrieving maniacs
> ...


IMO all spaniels are, hes pretty gentle but I would not trust him with strangers kids.

He is the only one I've ever owned but every spaniel (3) I've ever owned was way more agressive toward strangers than pointers and labs.

Spaniels are just naturally protective territorial dogs in my experience


----------



## idahoquacker (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd love a Boykin, but I think thats a bit outside of my pay grade. Does anyone know of a breeder near idaho?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

idahoquacker said:


> I'd love a Boykin, but I think thats a bit outside of my pay grade. Does anyone know of a breeder near idaho?


For Boykins only?

I know of a breeder near you who has having 2 different litters of Springers. Top notch breeder.

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Boykins are no more expensive than a lab or other purebred hunting dog


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Another good choice for a small waterfowl dog would be a American Water Spaniel, a little larger than a cocker, with the coat of a chesse. and of course my dog of choice is english springer spaniel. But like Bob said any good dog will cost you some bucks, but are well worth it.
Lee


----------



## idahoquacker (Aug 14, 2008)

If the Boykin is in the same area as the labs, I'm game. Any suggestions on a breeder in my area? I've googled it to no end and not found anything.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

GO on the upland journal site and ask them their are a few serious boykin people on it that will probably give you some leads


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The one spaniel that Ive seen in person that is truly impressive is "Nova" (Irish water spaniel), owned by a lady named Rosemary. This dog beat out a bunch of nice labs to win a Qualifying field trial this year  If I were to get a waterfowl dog besides a retriever, a pup out of Nova would be my first choice.


----------



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

:lol: English springer for me very good on & in water not shore about your cold weather though. Iv........ :beer:


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

As a side note. I judged a spaniel hunt test last weekend, in the master test we had 2 Boykins and 1 in junior all were great little dogs in water The breeder/owner was out of Wisconson. Lee


----------

